
Ask HN: How can I map devices on my network? - ovatsug25
I&#x27;m thinking of logging on, concealing my computer, and trying to get a sense of all the devices available to me. I&#x27;d love to do it from OS X...but I would be willing to use a NAT-enabled Kali Linux if I have to. I&#x27;m not a pen-tester, but I feel like a pen-testing tool would accomplish the diagnostic I&#x27;d like.
======
CyberFonic
Have you looked at nmap? It quickly identifies all devices, ports and IP
addresses on a network. But you should use it only on your private IP address
range.

